# Apple Financing



## irod (Apr 24, 2005)

Being the unofficial spokesman for Apple with all my friends is hard especially when I have yet to get a Mac. With the Apple Store updating (imacs/ emacs/ ibooks?) this is a great opportunity to dive in head first. My question is are there any finacing options with Apple in Canada other than the Buisness Finacing Option?


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

irod said:


> ...are there any financing options with Apple in Canada other than the Business Financing option?


No, Apple does not offer consumer financing at this time. If you need it, you can purchase through Best Buy's retail financing program.


----------



## thejst (Feb 1, 2005)

Best Buy is pretty good for financing...you can stretch payments out over long terms and only pay a nominal interest charge ($59.99 over 2years $99.99 over 3 or more years) the bummer is that you have to go to the store to make payments-and they only take cash/debit for account payments...


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

I have used this Lease company many times:

Equilease
http://www.equilease.com/


----------



## irod (Apr 24, 2005)

Thanks for the info. My wife says I had better go and buy one before I drive her crazy, guess my tactic worked nudge, nudge, wink ,wink.


----------



## switch (Mar 17, 2004)

*Apple financing at the last stage*

When an Apple sales rep called me, I asked about apple financing because I had one before they stopped it. The rep said that they still do have apple financing, but with a different company. They don't advertise it, but he said if you get to the last step of purchasing (online, I'm assuming), there is an option to apply for an "apple financing" account. I never tried it, but the rep had sent me an invitation to apply for an account by mail. I never did though... 


Switch


----------



## irod (Apr 24, 2005)

Thanks, I'm looking at all options before I go and put it on a credit card or a line of credit. Also I need something which is open as well.


----------



## Mamma (Mar 22, 2005)

A friend of mine just told me about this Apple financing Toronto Dominion. - Apple Store (Canada)


----------



## DR Hannon (Jan 21, 2007)

Only took 6 years to bring this one back


----------



## Digikid (Jun 22, 2010)

Mamma said:


> A friend of mine just told me about this Apple financing Toronto Dominion. - Apple Store (Canada)


Hmm...worth checking out. Thanks.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

Unless they offer a better interest rate than you can get with a standard line of credit or credit card, why would you finance through them?
And if you are a kid with no credit card, why not use your parents' credit, and set up a payment plan to pay them back?

I realize this doesn't cover all cases, but I've seen too many people think Apple financing is advantageous when they have much better purchasing options available to them.


----------



## Digikid (Jun 22, 2010)

Yikes....20% a year. better pay it off FAST.


----------

